# EPL laceration



## linmac40 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi!
How would I bill a primary repair, thumb EPL laceration?  The diagnosis is extensor pollicis longus laceration.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## npricercm (Aug 21, 2013)

linmac40 said:


> Hi!
> How would I bill a primary repair, thumb EPL laceration?  The diagnosis is extensor pollicis longus laceration.
> Thanks for any help.



I would look at:

26356—Repair or advancement, flexor tendon, in zone 2 digital flexor tendon sheath (eg, no man's land); primary, without free graft, each tendon

here is link to a discussion on EPL lacerations.

http://www.eplasty.com/index.php?option=com_content&id=733&catid=49


----------



## linmac40 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thank you so much for the help!!


----------

